# Meyer Lemon Problem



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

About half of my Meyer Lemons are getting this yellow death down on the bottom of the fruit.

Any ideas?


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

Don't know, never seen it but all of mine are still green.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

Never saw that before


----------



## redfish203 (Aug 10, 2010)

Had something similar on a Kishu mandarin last year, figured it was anthracnose. I sprayed with a copper based fungicide after harvesting what was not infected. Tree is fine this year.


----------



## TerryM (Apr 19, 2005)

Are the ends of the fruit rotting? If so, I think it's a navel end rot(black rot).

http://cals.arizona.edu/maricopa/garden/html/t-tips/diseases/altrnria.htm


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Never seen that before


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Questions .....were you watering the tree prior to all the rain?

When and what was the last fertilizer used?

Do you have the root crown of the tree covered?


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

older 37 said:


> Don't know, never seen it but all of mine are still green.


Mine too, still all green.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Muddskipper said:


> Questions .....were you watering the tree prior to all the rain?
> 
> When and what was the last fertilizer used?
> 
> Do you have the root crown of the tree covered?


Have been watering all summer, except when we get hard rains. The Cara Cara orange next to it is doin well.

June, Jobes citrus tree spikes.

Graft is about 4" above the mulch. It's actually a half Meyer lemon, half Persian lime tree so it's got a double graft.

I've been fighting whiteflies all summer with neem oil along with citrus leaf miner (I've about given up trying to kill them).


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

We don't have the soil to do constant watering.... and we are far from being in a drought

if you can hit moister 4" down it does not need watering .... you almost want to let the soil dry out then then water, but with this summers rain there would of been no way.

Understandably we are all guessing to the issue- so keep that in mind- but my money would be on over watering


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Keep the mulch at least 12" away from the trunk. What I read it contributes to cotton root rot.
I have fungus on all my citrus. Copper fungicide doesn't seem to help much.


----------



## BigTim (Dec 3, 2006)

Blossom end rot due to calcium deficiency. Spray leaves with a liquid calcium. Will not save fruit that is already showing signs of damage.


----------

